# Adding clips to kitless pens



## jcl3 (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi all,

I am fairly new to kitless pen making, but have made several. I would like to start adding clips to my pens, but have been unable to find any instruction in IAP or you tube. I was thinking of just adding a clip from an El Grande or Baron kit just to get my feet wet. Any suggestions for resources would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 2, 2019)

Look at as drilling and tapping the clip end for a finial that has threads to fit inside of the hole on the clip.  Or just drillingthe hole and not tapping the tenon on the finial and gluing the finial in the hole.


----------



## anthonyd (Oct 2, 2019)

Here is a video link on how to make a kitless pen cap with a clip. It shows the clip near the end. Before I got a metal lathe I would use an end mill of the appropriate diameter in the tail stock of my wood lathe to create a depression in the cap for the ring of the clip. I would then use a small file to make a space on the rim of the depression for the external part of the clip.


----------



## jcl3 (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you for the responses. They are very helpful and appreciated!


----------



## Penultimate (Oct 5, 2019)

I use a center cutting end mill in my drill chuck to make a flat bottom hole for the round part of the clip to fit in the cap. The endmill cuts really smooth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

